# This, too, shall pass.



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

He is not on the winning end of our custody / support dispute. 

Therefore, he is attacking me verbally from every angle possible. Joint decisions WE made together in the past that is now blaming solely me for. Lifestyle and purchase decisions. Marriage decisions. 

All from the past, like years ago. We had since moved upward and onward. Had a life together, a home, and finally, a child. 

He masks over the decisions of his affair by blaming me for decisions from 6-8 years ago that he now uses to claim he was the victim in all this. 

He has conveniently forgotten how uncooperative he's been over the past several months to purposely cause me financial burdens and struggles. He has made up a new history of him being nothing less than stellar toward me.

I was perfectly willing to work with him when we separated. I gave him the choice of his family, or her. There wasn't room for both, but as a family, we could move past it. . He just had to cut all contact with her. He moved out with her that day.

I have gone through an emotional roller coaster since we've been apart. Denial, happy, sad, angry, furious, calm, reflecting. 

And now, after everything has been said and done, money spent on attorneys and ongoing court battles... I am just tired, worn out, sad and ready to move on.

But, he keeps dragging it out. Weaseling out of his responsibilities to wrap up our mutual affairs. Attacking me, insulting me and my family, and accusing me of doing things I am not doing. 

I just want to be done, so we can move on. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry. I can see this happening in my divorce too.

Hold true to your stance...don't give in


----------



## lucy mulholland (May 18, 2010)

Yes, it will get better because it has to. You did your best, by giving him a choice. 

I am also experiencing how hard it can be to just move on when the hooks are still in.

I dislike having my daughter in the middle, being exposed to my X's new relationship and feeling like he's using his limited time with her to be with the new woman (who he left me for) - it feels like he's using her to seem like a good dad.

I am heading into a support/custody/relocation battle as well and it brings up so many old resentments.

There is light at the end of the tunnel. It sucks now, but you will get through. Get it done as soon as you can and then you will be clear and find the energy return. 

I hope you are finding as much support as you can through this.

Peace.


----------



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you both for the words of wisdom. They help tremendously.

I am seeking out IC counseling to help me through some of the anger I am still feeling toward him. I really am looking forward to the dust settling, but then am reminded daily as I struggle financially (because of him) of how much he betrayed me.


----------

